# Review of Casio Edifice EQSA500B-1AV - Video



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

*Case, built quality, fit & finish
*
Stainless steel case, 100m WR, screw down crown. I think the quality is above its price point (MSRP: $350. less than $250 shipped on Ebay). The tachymeter is engraved on the bezel. The bezel itself is very well finished: extremely smooth with sharp edges. Unfortunately no sapphire. Hands are nicely detailed. Alignment is dead on. Lume is decent. It uses regular lugs (22mm), so you can switch straps and/or bracelets.









The dial does not look overly busy. This is no easy feat considering the feature set. Three colors/tones are used:
- Essential features (chrono, mode dial) are red. 
- Main features are pure white (time, day, date)
- Secondary features (alarm on/off, battery level, daylight savings) are grayish off-white.
*
Features, Movement*

This just might be the most sophisticated analog watch in production.

- Chronograph, 1/20 sec precision, 2 hours total, 10 lap memory, finds fastest lap (FL).
- World time with automatic daylight savings time.
- Second time zone with the ability to interchange with main time.
- Perpetual Calendar.
- Timer, 1 sec precision, 1 hour duration.
- Alarm
- Solar, battery level indicator (L/M/H), 6 month power reserve in total darkness. 
- Advanced power management: second hand stops at night in total darkness, all hands stop after a week in total darkness, time is still measured in the background.

It's a five-motor watch:
1 hour (mechanically linked to 24h subdial)
2 minute
3 second
4 mode (also shows day of week)
5 date wheel

This is one of the few watches with all hands driven by independent motors. Most watches will cheap out and have the hour hand linked to the minute hand. Then you have to wait, and wait, and wait for a time zone change or to use the stop-watch function. As far as I know, this is the most affordable watch with such feature. Currently only Casio produces such movements. Seiko used to (6M15), but it's no longer in production. Citizen never did (let me know if otherwise).

Accuracy is exceptional. Actually most recent analog watches from Seiko, Citizen and Casio do much better than the advertised 15 s/month. This one deviated less than a second over the past four weeks, which puts it in HEQ range.

Alarm sound level is similar to other Casio and Seiko models. Not too loud, not whisper quiet.

With the exception of the mineral crystal, this is an excellent watch, and an amazing value. Competition such as this should force Seiko improve its overly used and aging 7T62. Citizen does have newer models with atomic syncing and solar, but none with independent hands, which seriously limits the usefullness of their features.

I'd be happy to answer any questions...


----------



## Cyrano84 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice watch and review


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

How flexible is the strap where it attaches to the lugs? Many similar Edifice watches won't wrap well around a small wrist. Thanks for any information or pics you can supply showing that.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

I know what you mean. It's relatively inflexible right after the lugs, because of the thicker resin. Casio placed two small ridges after the lugs to remedy that:










Also the strap is curved down, so that it hugs the wrist. My wrist is about 7.5". It doesn't bother me that much. But I can see it might be an issue for smaller wrists.

It doesn't stay close to the skin at every point around my wrist. I'm thinking this will be an advantage during summer. We'll see.


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks! My wrist is 6.75" and I think it's not going to work for me. I appreciate the info.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

JML said:


> Thanks! My wrist is 6.75" and I think it's not going to work for me. I appreciate the info.


Casio uses regular 22mm lugs though. So you can try aftermarket rubber or leather straps, or bracelets. Those will work fine without issues.

Actually I use a leather strap in the video above. Check it out. The price of the watch is great for the quality and functionality you get.

... and I'd be happy to buy the OEM strap from you


----------



## joe le harki (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks for the video this watch looks great, i'm not a fan of casio but i love this one <3


----------



## emgsilva (Feb 27, 2013)

Fantastic review, it helps a lot (given the very few detailed info you can find from people actually using this watch). I am considering to buy this watch, but also still looking at the EQS-500C-1A1, which shares a lot of the functionality.

I am still a bit in doubt, I seem to like the EQSA500B-1AV better for his not so overwhelming looks, while providing the same (even more) set of features. Somehow the EQSA500B-1AV manages to still give a slight classy touch with a lot of modern features/looks, while the EQSA500B-1AV seems to be "full modern". One thing that I find not so nice is the fact that it seems that the EQSA500B-1AV does not allow me to "chronograph" and see the actual time, is this right?

Any other major differences? It would be nice to have some insights on how they compare.

Thank you!


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks. No, it won't simultaneously show the elapsed time and actual time. But one can run chrono in the background. So you can view the time, go back to see chrono, as many times as you wish. 

The major difference between those two models is the hands being all independent. Between the mode (or function) changes, expect to wait a lot, unless each hand is driven by its dedicated independent motor. This makes a huge difference in the actual usability of the watch, and is the main reason why I like this watch a lot. It's a costly feature that one appreciates only after using the watch. Kudos to Casio for taking the high road. They're the only ones producing such watches at this point. Seiko used to, but not anymore.


----------



## emgsilva (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for the quick reply. After my post here I read some of your answers in the other thread about the "independent motors" on this watch. Indeed this seems to be sufficient, and actually the switching from chronograph/time modes with one button seems very good/pragmatic solution, to keep the clock with a "cleaner" look.

I think I will go for this one. Are you happy with the strap? I saw you also use leather straps, do they look nice too?


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree. One other advantage is you don't have too peek through tiny subdials. All functions are executed by the three main hands. 

I'm using the stock strap. Area between the lugs is brushed, not polished. I also like how the stock strap hugs around the watch. It's difficult to guess the fit. I think you have to try it on.


----------



## emgsilva (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice! I think the stock strap is nice looking but I would also like to have the option to put a more classic leather strap in the future. Is the changing easy, given that the stock strap really "hugs" the watch? I ask this because I previously had experience with another casio that was extremely complicated to exchange the strap. 

Thank you again!


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

No, it's pretty easy. Just like any other watch.


----------



## emgsilva (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you very much dilal, you were very helpful (Casio should give you a commission )! I am going to ask for this watch! See you around! Cheers!


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

You're welcome. I was looking for a watch like this long before Casio built one, a modern alternative to a Seiko 6M15 (age of discovery). I am happy that they went ahead with the production. It's difficult to appreciate the functionality before you own one. I hope you like it.


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

The watch does fit my wrist, using the third-to-last hole. The strap is more flexible than I had feared. But the buckle side is very long! I've ordered two Bonetto Cinturini Italian rubber straps from Chronoworld, #314 and #315, to try out. I'll follow-up with a report when they arrive.

Nice watch. The dial has a subtle sunburst pattern, which is not obvious from photos. Absolutely perfect alignment of all the hands and indexes all the way around the dial (but I did have to recenter the minute and second hands when I got it). Only thing I worry about is the threaded crown, which has to be opened for many functions. It is not the easiest to close without risking cross-threading, because of the close spacing between the crown and crown guards, and the smooth finish of the crown itself. Similar Citizens don't have the threading, but are good to 200M (better than the Casio). And it is too bad it doesn't have a sapphire crystal, but with Oceanus gone from the US market, I think we've seen the last of the sapphire-crystal Casios.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't like screw down crowns as well. To avoid cross threading, start turning the crown before you push it in. In one quick continuous motion, start turning the crown and than gently push it in. It should catch the threads smoothly without issues. It works every time. 

It appears to me that between Casio and Citizen, it's a choice between a very nice and capable movement, and a sapphire crystal. Not that the Citizen movement is crap (I have two), but it's certainly not nearly as sophisticated and functional as the Casio.


----------



## GEEEZ (Mar 22, 2013)

I just bought this watch a week ago from eBay 
This watch is just amazing for the price ;-), i hesitated between this watch and the *EDIFICE EQW-T720D-1AJF 
*







(Internet pic)

*EQW-T720D-1AJF* was literally the same price on rakuten.com(kind of Japanese eBay) + it's a Tough Movt, Weaveceptor, and has the Auto-Hand-Position correction.

while i like the look, i don't like Waveceptor/Auto-hand-home thing(i like to set my watches manually, i'm old school :roll + the crown only turns the inner bezel, has only 24min(max) stopwatch and the dial is too busy.
the _*EQS-A500DB-1AVER*_ has 5 independent motors, electronic crown, can record 10 lap(60min max), and a classy not so busy dial.

the only thing i don't like about the *EQS-A500 *is the Screw-Lock crown(its a pain to lock back especially when you wear the watch).
the day of the week is sometimes off by a few millimeters -someone to confirm- and i have to cycle through modes back to timekeeping so it can correct itself.

This is my first CASIO watch, and i'm impressed by the quality and price |>


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

You can turn off the atomic signal receiving thing, so the watch works like any other quartz watch. 

Auto hand correction thing is transparent as well. You'll never know if your watch has it or not, unless it's on the specs. 

I agree that a screw down crown is just an inconvenience for a 100m WR watch. 

I also agree that the watch is a little "un-Casio" in its appearance. The dial still contains a lot of information, but does not look overly busy. Lack of unnecessary text is another plus. Definitely carries some design cues from the Oceanus line. 

About the alignment issue of the bottom subdial: Did you manually align all hands?


----------



## GEEEZ (Mar 22, 2013)

I think the Auto hand correction is featured on all CASIO Tough Movt. i don't like it, mainly because you can never know whether the Movt. is accurate or not(This bother me)

Yes, i did the manual adjustment the first day i got it. the Second hand was off by 30s (when checking the battery level, it was pointing the Alarm ON/OFF)
The bottom subdial now seems OK, will check during the next week to be sure...


----------



## emgsilva (Feb 27, 2013)

@geez, @dilal: I have been wondering whether the "tough solar" also means that it has "auto correction" time features (like wave ceptor models)... could not find sufficient information about that. I myself do like the auto correction, I think it is more or less trustable (at least in my location, with a previous casio wave ceptor I had). I am still not sure this watch has such a feature.

@JML: can you share some pics with the bracelets you said you would buy? I am wondering how the watch looks with different straps...

I like a lot this watch... It is a nice mix of classy/modern, for sure not the traditional "chronograph", but I was looking for this mix, so I am pretty happy...

Cheers!


----------



## GEEEZ (Mar 22, 2013)

> @geez, @dilal: I have been wondering whether the "tough solar" also means that it has "auto correction" time features (like wave ceptor models)... could not find sufficient information about that. I myself do like the auto correction, I think it is more or less trustable (at least in my location, with a previous casio wave ceptor I had). I am still not sure this watch has such a feature.


I think the auto correction is one of the key features of the CASIO Tough Movt. so i don't see them implementing it on other thing than a tough movt. -Someone should confirm though-





This is a Japanese video about the Tough Movt. the auto home correction start at 01:35

The watch on the video -first page- has a leather band(Looks good either with rubber or metal bracelet).

This watch has a Manual Correction, whenever you feel the hands are not aligned you can perform a manual home positions. Manual E-52


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

"Tough mvt." is the auto correction, or self aligning hands. 

My Oceanus has it. It's nice not to worry about the occasional misalignment. Though I can live without it. 

This watch does not have that feature.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dilal, now that you've had this watch for a few months, how is it doing? Have the bezel and mineral crystal sustained much damage? Are you still finding it to be as enjoyable as when you got it, or have there been some idiosyncrasies that have kept you from using it much?


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Honestly, I did not use it much. I have about ten watches, two of them Oceanus, so I wear it once in a while. It's still flawless. I feel I can be more comfortable with it as I don't have to worry about a bracelet getting scratched. 

The band fits it well, but it's not the most flexible. I tried a couple of leather straps. I didn't like the look. So it's back on OEM band now. With the long OEM band, it's a tad thick, which does not work well with most of my long sleeve shirts. So I'm keeping it for summer, to wear with short sleeves. I really do like the look of the watch. 

When I wore it, I found myself using the timer and alarm, even the lap memory, for all sorts of things; since those features are so accessible and easy to use. I miss these features in my other watches. 

I don't like the buckle. It's plain, no Casio logo. And large. The bottom of the buckle, where it slightly touches your wrist, is not rounded. Actually a little sharp. It does not bother me much, but I can feel it sometimes. 

I will write an update after the summer. I am still not sure how well it work with the sweaty GA summer. I'm thinking that the slightly stiff band with its textured back might work well. We'll see. 

Of course, the bracelet version of the watch would have none of these issues. I still like the look of the rubber a lot.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

JML said:


> The watch does fit my wrist, using the third-to-last hole. The strap is more flexible than I had feared. But the buckle side is very long! I've ordered two Bonetto Cinturini Italian rubber straps from Chronoworld, #314 and #315, to try out. I'll follow-up with a report when they arrive.
> 
> Nice watch. The dial has a subtle sunburst pattern, which is not obvious from photos. *Absolutely perfect alignment of all the hands and indexes all the way around the dial (but I did have to recenter the minute and second hands when I got it).* Only thing I worry about is the threaded crown, which has to be opened for many functions. It is not the easiest to close without risking cross-threading, because of the close spacing between the crown and crown guards, and the smooth finish of the crown itself. Similar Citizens don't have the threading, but are good to 200M (better than the Casio). And it is too bad it doesn't have a sapphire crystal, but with Oceanus gone from the US market, I think we've seen the last of the sapphire-crystal Casios.


Wow didn't catch that. That means what I think it means, like... (edit: it doesn't).

There doesn't look to be any titanium (even if no bracelet) solar edifices, are there?


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

No there's no such feature. On my example though, second hand hits where it's supposed to. 

What he's referring to is the hour and minute hands. They move in 1 degree steps. 

I don't know of any titanium edifices, but I believe the current Oceanus line is all solar, titanium and AR coated and curved sapphire.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

dilal said:


> No there's no such feature. On my example though, second hand hits where it's supposed to.
> 
> What he's referring to is the hour and minute hands. They move in 1 degree steps.
> 
> I don't know of any titanium edifices, but I believe the current Oceanus line is all solar, titanium and AR coated and curved sapphire.


THanks for clarifying, and for not quoting that misunderstanding so I could delete it.

Found the ti oceanus, but the one I saw anyway wasn't listed as solar.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Is it a current model? If so, it is titanium, solar, and atomic, with an AR coated sapphire crystal. It's nice that they have a high standard.


----------



## AxlxA (Oct 21, 2013)

Hard to find any reviews on this watch so I'm glad I ran into this thread. I love the lower dial, even though it's only displaying which mode you're in, or which lap number you're tracking... that dial portion reminds me of a tachometer like in a STI =p To me this is the best looking automative/racing type of watch. I'm hoping to throw on a perforated rally style band on this.
I spent $150 on ebay for a used ver of this watch. There's a little scuff.... doh.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, I just said "to hell with it" on Amazon for this watch. $216 shipped, just can't argue with that. I already have several quartz chronos that I don't even wear often, but the red accents on this watch are just so sharp and sporty, I couldn't resist. dilal, if you happen to see this, many thanks for your discussions about the watch in several WUS threads.

This will be my largest watch by several mm, and I suspect it'll be a bit too big on my 6.5" wrists, but we'll see. I'm fairly confident that the resin strap won't close tight enough, but I'm going to replace it anyway. I'm thinking black croc or carbon fiber with red stitch -- the red-stitch croc in particular is a look I like very much on Grand Carreras, and I think the Edifice has a similar chunky, tech-y aesthetic.

Looking forward to its arrival on Monday. dilal, if I hate it, I blame you ;-)


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats! You're getting a beautiful watch  that's an amazing deal by the way...


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

I was looking for this watch and went to Japan's website, looked at ebay and rokuten, got confused as to why it got so expensive then I remembered your post.

What is the difference between this and Japan's EQW-A1300B-1AJF - COLLECTION - EDIFICE - CASIO
The cost of Japan's model is ~$400 yours is ~$200


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, the retail price of the watch is $350 in the US. The difference is probably the exchange rate - the US$ is pretty strong against the yen right now.

AND, the watch arrived today... sort of. Amazon sent me the version on the bracelet. Now, normally that would be a good thing, since the bracelet model is more expensive. However, for some reason the bracelet model has fewer red accents -- the GMT ring and second hand are red on the resin strap version, but grey and white on the bracelet model. Since I'm basically buying this for the red accents, and since I specifically bought the strap version to get the extra red accents, back it goes. Amazon is overnighting me another, which will arrive Wednesday. Of course, I wouldn't be surprised if they send me the same bracelet model again. Was it a fluke, or are all of them from that listing the same? What suspense! I suppose I'll find out on Wednesday. If they do it again, I'll just buy it from one of the other listings for $2 more, but Amazon said they could only give me free one-day shipping (a $4 value!) on the same listing. Anyway, we'll see.

It's a really pretty watch, though. To my happy surprise, smaller than I expected -- it's really a 43mm watch with bumps on either side, rather than the 45mm watch it officially lists as. It fits on my wrist fine -- almost perfectly, in fact. I also went ahead and ordered a cheap black croc/red stitch strap for it, since having basically seen the watch I'll get, I know I'll like it enough to keep.

I do recommend it to anyone who's interested. And, if you're a gambler, order from the $215.07 listing on Amazon and you might get a free upgrade to a bracelet.

I haven't been this excited about a quartz watch in awhile. This is a fun watch.

*edit* Here's the link for mine. There are several other sellers on Amazon in the $215 to $220 range.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Which amazon seller(s) you got it from?


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, as I kind-of saw coming, Amazon just sent me the incorrect watch again -- again the bracelet version and not the strap version. If you want the bracelet version with its slightly-different dial, you might try my link above to see if you can get it for a discount.

So, I just bought it through Mr. Watch instead. Should arrive Monday. *sigh*

On the plus side, the black crococalf strap with red stitch that I ordered at the same time is lovely, and will look great on the watch if/when I ever finally get it.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you! I went to Tourneau store today and saw same watch on a bracelet, the second hand didn't align on indices, so I am hesitant to buy it now and I wanted with red accents anyways.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

$215 for the bracelet version is an amazing deal!


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Note that on the two (incorrect) watches I received, on admittedly quick inspection the second hands lined up nicely with the markers. Everything seemed to be flawless, correct paperwork, box, everything as well.

Of course, now that I'm ordering from a different seller, I'll get a busted, unreliable watch in a beat-up old Seiko box. It's still through Amazon, though, and I've had no problem with Mr. Watch before, so it's probably fine.

And a note, since Amazon listings can change a bit randomly: my watches were from "Dexclusive" and fulfilled by Amazon. So, it's the Dexclusive inventory you're looking for if you want to gamble for a free bracelet upgrade.

I'm trying so hard to be patient, but I wants my watch! (Traditionally, I'm not good about delayed gratification.)

*edit* And there's now a listing for the watch for $210. It keeps getting cheaper.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

-------


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, I got my replacement-replacement watch a few days ago, and this time it was indeed the correct watch. The seller (through an Amazon listing, but not fulfilled by Amazon) was Mr. Watch. This is the second time I've ordered from them, and both went fine.

It's a lovely watch. I think it was a good call not to just take the bracelet model I was sent at first -- the red GMT ring really does pop, and it adds a lot to the dial. I actually think I preferred the white second-hand though. There's not a lot of white in the dial, and another white hand would have brought out the white accents more. However, since no model comes with a white second-hand but red GMT ring, then the version with both red is the nicest in my opinion. It's a very... I dunno, _manly _dial. Most of my other watches are "pretty," even the chunky divers. This one, with its dominant red and black, is definitely not pretty. I think this is what you might call a "handsome" watch.

I actually liked the resin band more than I thought I would, and I was surprised how well it fit my 6.5" wrist. Still, I put the watch on a black crococalf strap with red contrast stitching. It matches the dial perfectly, and does look very striking. However, I think it might actually be too much red and black. Because the tacheometer bezel is black as well, when seen from above (as when looking at the time on your wrist) there's very little silver steel case visible -- it's 95% black and red. It's very distinct, but I wonder if a black strap with white stitch might have brought out the white and silver of the dial more. I also went with matte leather instead of shiny, and now I'm wondering if a shinier strap might have better matched the shiny black bezel. The bezel is lovely, shiny and smooth -- it almost has the look of ceramic, although I assume it's just plastic. I hope the black isn't a coating, or it's bound to scratch up in an ugly way.

The case behind the straps is indeed unpolished -- just a very basic brushing, presumably because no version of this watch ships with that spot visible. I was wondering if I might polish it, but I think I'll just leave it alone. The top of the lugs is also brushed (for some reason), and the space between the lugs is the only part of the watch matching those small brushed surfaces.

Overall quality seems good, although my second-hand doesn't _quite _line up with some of the markers. It's only noticeable at 12 o'clock, because that's its default position in several modes. The manual adjustment only moves it by the second, so it's just something I'll have to live with. For a $217 watch, I'm fine with that.

I won't bother with pics because this thread starts with a nice clear video. But, yeah, I'm pretty pleased. This is an attractive watch with a meaningfully different aesthetic compared to everything else I wear, with some neat five-motor functions and a solar recharge to justify the quartz over mechanical, and it somehow looks fine on my small-ish 6.5" wrists even though it's officially 45mm. For the $217 I ended up paying, this feels like a great buy. I've also seen it for $215 and $210 on Amazon, and in that general price range you can hardly go wrong. This is a fun, distinct, attractive watch.


----------



## ajibar1 (May 5, 2014)

I hab bought a Casio Edifice EF 558-2AV online. I just want to make sure if its original.
How can I check if its fake or not?


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

*dilal*, *Likestheshiny* , thanks for the great reviews on this model.

I'm also looking to add one of these to my collection. I'm a bit concerned about the size of the dial/case itself though - does ayone have any size comparisons? Maybe to compare against a well known G shock or edifice?

I'm a bit worried that this might be a bit small (I prefer larger watches). My last edifice is pretty decently sized, an EFA-132.


----------



## ares05x (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi,

I was fortunate to come by this thread reviewing this watch. I own just one Casio, an EF543, which I have had for about 7 years now. The watch still runs strong but I had a lot of problems with it initially. 

With respect to this watch, I wanted to know how it stacks up in terms of reliability. The Siekos & Citizens come with 3 & 5 year warranties respectively while Casio still offer only a 1 year on their watches. Considering the elaborate mechanism in this watch, I am skeptical about its reliability. Could one of the long term owners put my fears to rest with their experience so far? I would much appreciate it as I am debating on purchasing this beautiful watch. 

/A


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

ares05x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was fortunate to come by this thread reviewing this watch. I own just one Casio, an EF543, which I have had for about 7 years now. The watch still runs strong but I had a lot of problems with it initially.
> 
> ...


Not sure. Casio uses similar mechanisms in its Oceanus line priced at $1000+. The technology is not new. My 18 year old Seiko 6M15 uses a similar mechanism that works fine without issues.

Honestly I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think the Japanese are capable to produce unreliable crap that will spontaneously stop working, especially Casio


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Great watch. I have it and it is accurate, stylish and very very solid.

I just wasn't able to watch the video, unfortunately.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Great watch. I have it and it is accurate, stylish and very very solid.
> 
> I just wasn't able to watch the video, unfortunately.


Here you go. I updated it with comments:

Casio Edifice EQS-A500B-1AV review. Module: 5289: 




Could the mods change the video on the first post with this one?


----------



## Chronograph_ (Apr 2, 2015)

you`ve chose very nice watch to your review!) well done. thanks!


----------



## Thoraxe (May 6, 2015)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I'm about to purchase this watch. Is there any other concerns that I should be aware of it? How has the watch been through the years? Is the lume still good?


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Buy it before it gets out of production!


----------



## Thoraxe (May 6, 2015)

Yep I purchased, now the waiting game begins ahahahha


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

I was going to ask the same question. If I get this watch it will be replacing one of my Citizens that has outstanding lume. I can read the time for a full 8 hours in the dark from just ambient light charging it throughout the day.

How is the lume on this watch?

Love the video by the way, but it's still not linked up on the first page.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I have 2 edifices... Subpar lume.. :-/

-whoa-


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

tknospdr said:


> I was going to ask the same question. If I get this watch it will be replacing one of my Citizens that has outstanding lume. I can read the time for a full 8 hours in the dark from just ambient light charging it throughout the day.
> 
> How is the lume on this watch?
> 
> Love the video by the way, but it's still not linked up on the first page.


It's OK, but doesn't last long. May not be better than Citizen. For decent lume, you may need to step up to Casio Oceanus series. Those have superb lume, way better than my already pretty decent Citizen. Lasts all night. I believe Casio calls it neobrite.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

This version looks nice too. Almost exactly the same except it includes atomic time and compass function, but looses the tach bezel.

EQW-A1200DB-1A


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

Well, well: it looks like I'm on my way to getting this watch this week, replacing my recently-destroyed Citizen Eco-Drive chrono (sordid details surrounding that forthcoming). Looks like it hits most all the right notes for me, technically and aesthetically. More news when it actually arrives.


----------

